# Another Reason NOT to Use Facebook



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

... and other similar social networking sites.

*Tsunami of Spam Ahead as Phishers Target Facebook*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya and there is a rumor floating about now charging for the use. I do not go to sites like this any way. Later RJD


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm with RJD on this one. I don't go there. But here's what's nutz: wheneve the gummint, loco, state or feral, wants more information from ciiy-zens, their is a giant freakkout about snooping and right to privacy. Yet, many of the same people who are doing the screaming are the first to get their mugs and personal history on Facebook--'cause they want all these "friends." I say, ya want a friend, get a dog. :-(


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, like there is not enough personal info here? 

One could deduce more about me as a general member of MLS than from my FB page. 

EDIT: Also for MLS and FB fans: http://www.facebook.com/myLargescale


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya' go, along the same lines.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrontojPWEE


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

meh..this looks like just another media-created scare that is actually a non-story.. 
the media gets bored easily these days..they have to invent stories just to keep their jobs..

_more_ spam?? really? is that even possible?  
and how would we even tell?  

besides, no one needs to even care about spam anymore.. 
I havent had any problems, at all, with spam for about 5 years now..and I use email every day. 
yahoo mail and gmail have solved "the spam problem" with their bulk mail folders.. 
I get literally HUNDREDS of spam messages a week in my yahoo mail..my yahoo address is on every spam list in the universe! 
but I simply dont care, because the bulk folder works so well I never even see them..to me, spam simply does not exist. 
 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, the "drive by" viruses are becoming prevalent on facebook, which are actually viruses and hijackers. The bad guys make money from hijacking your browser. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 25 Jan 2010 07:48 PM 
meh..this looks like just another media-created scare that is actually a non-story.. 
the media gets bored easily these days..they have to invent stories just to keep their jobs..

more[/i] spam?? really? is that even possible?  and how would we even tell?  besides, no one needs to even care about spam anymore.. I havent had any problems, at all, with spam for about 5 years now..and I use email every day. yahoo mail and gmail have solved "the spam problem" with their bulk mail folders.. I get literally HUNDREDS of spam messages a week in my yahoo mail..my yahoo address is on every spam list in the universe! but I simply dont care, because the bulk folder works so well I never even see them..to me, spam simply does not exist.  Scot 
Absolutely. This is a non-story. If I am personally proven wrong, I will let you all know. I am on Facebook, as is my business. I see it as another social-networking tool even for one like me, who is not into the social networking. However, from a business standpoint, there is little choice. So I have a presence there.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the choice of the word "Meh".

So non-comittal!!

meh.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Despite what many may claim, spam is a HUGE problem that costs business billions of dollars a year in efforts to fight it. Business enacts filters - spammers figure out how to bypass those filters. Like viruses, it's a constantly escalating game with enormous resources poured into it by both sides. Spammers are ahead because of the odds - only a few have to click on a link to make it worth their while (it costs little to nothing to send millions of emails), with business having to try and block 100%. Business can't use Google or Yahoo email because it's "unprofessional." Perception is 99% of reality. Besides, the hacking of Google email accounts in China shows just how reliable it really is (a big deal for business which wins or looses sometimes based upon confidentiality and intellectual property). 

If you don't believe it, Google spam. It's huge beyond imagining.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dwight, life costs. Nothing comes for free. We only really started developing network science about ten years ago (scale-free, small world, network dynamics and criticality, these are all new concepts and research areas with implications for 'the game' which you describe). The Internet provides an awesome way of rapidly spreading information but this, apparently, cannot come without its cost in terms of filtering information out of (mainly) noise. Not all the information can be trusted - if it were, one error might kill the highly connected, fully obedient system. From a different perspective, life is full of junk. Why is our DNA composed in 95% of junk? It would be so much cost (energy=food) effective and elegant, only to have the meaningful part of the code... Best, Zubi 
PS everyone who has his/her own domain can set gmail to send emails originating from his/her domain with no trace of their gmail account.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the one-minute course in philosophy Zubi.







So far as I'm concerned, the whole "Facebook thing" is too much cost for to little gain. That's why I've never chosen to participate. However, to each his own.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 25 Jan 2010 07:48 PM 
meh..this looks like just another media-created scare that is actually a non-story.. 
the media gets bored easily these days..they have to invent stories just to keep their jobs..


Scot 

Meh? Why, it must be true, it was on Faux News!

There is another simple solution to all this, set up free e-mail accounts, accept the log in for whatever forum it is, and NEVER check them again. Works like a gem.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

spam and phishing and all those other things work well because about 90% of computer users are too stupid. They don't bother to learn more than the bare minimum to get by and most of the time don't even pay attention to what they are doing. And they are firmly convinced anything they read on the Internet is true. 

I've seen at least three news stories about people who have actually gone to Nigeria thinking they are going to get millions of dollars. I have had to service hundreds of computers because the user clicked on the pop-up box that said "Warning, your computer might be infected" or "Your computer clock is out of sync. Click here to fix it." Very few users know or understand the proper use of various reply options in email. 

If an LS hopeful worked the same as most computer users, they would buy a $3,000 live steam loco, then put it on regular powered track (no fuel, water, oil, etc) and wonder why it doesn't move when they crank up the throttle. 

As a rule, I don't do business with a company that uses gmail, hotmail, AOL, yahoo or other "free" public email addresses. If they don't have the sense to buy a domain name and serve their own mail and establish a web presence, IMHO they are not smart enough to effectively run a business in today's world. And it does not take a geek to do all this. Just a little common sense. 

I have not read the book "The Dumbing Down of America" but the title tells it all.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 26 Jan 2010 07:05 AM 
So far as I'm concerned, the whole "Facebook thing" is too much cost for to little gain. That's why I've never chosen to participate. However, to each his own. 

Ah, but completely logged out of both Facebook and MLS, I was able to find and pull up this via your name on Facebook (and I am not a member of the MLS group on FB):

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I use facebook to connect with my friends and family with pictures and updates, there is no better system out there for this use at the current moment. 

As that being said, you have to be careful what you do on there: 

1. you have to set your privacy settings up properly 
2. DO NOT partake in any of those stupid quiz's or games in facebook (mob wars, farmville, etc etc), there run by third party companys gathering your data, thats why there is a message "do you want to install this third party program" 
3. The friends that do post to your wall, you can click on the right side of there dumb games and addons and choose "hide", never see the app again, or you can just take them off your friends list. 

Gmail has the best spam filter I have ever seen, my company uses there spam filter and it nearly (almost 100%) removes all spam (they have services that you can send you company email through), I also have my personal address with gmail. 

I dont know of ANY better program than facebook to update all my friends in a blink of an eye on what is going on in my life, pictures or schedule events (I don't have time to email everyone). Just don't place important information on there you dont want someone to harvest. remember- google's internet indexer, indexes all websites on the internet everyday or every other day, if you post things about yourself with your realname, expect it to be saved somewhere. 

This is why when you type of "Andrew Finegan" all you get is a professor at RIT, and my postings on mylargescale, rcforums and linkedin lol (exactly what I intended)(the facebook link in there isn't me btw) You just have to use common sense/street sense like in everyday life. 

I do have a one-up in this whole thing, I design websites and web software along with managing the linux IT (email) stuff here at my work, so I know how this stuff exactly works, its not as bad as you think. They can only get the information you present, if your vague, then the information gathered from you will be vague. (it is like strangers you meet in everyday life, you wouldn't tell them everything until you got to know them)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, but completely logged out of both Facebook and MLS, I was able to find and pull up this via your name on Facebook (and I am not a member of the MLS group on FB):I'm out on the Internet search engines for sure because I post in several forums using my real name. Google my name and there are lots of hits, not all of them me. I assume Facebook accesses these search engines. 

That's not the same thing as some hacker getting my email address and personal info from a Facebook account however. Like I said, each to his own. I've already made my choices long ago.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Why, it must be true, it was on Faux News!I suppose you'd have a different opinion if the source was MSNBC or the New York Times?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 26 Jan 2010 08:52 AM 
Why, it must be true, it was on Faux News!I suppose you'd have a different opinion if the source was MSNBC or the New York Times?









No, it is the "tone" of the supposed "news". Problem "may" be coming Vs. what is happening, or what is being done:

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/...e-on-site/


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you READ the story?

*A tidal wave of spam has been predicted this year *as cyber criminals are increasingly targeting social networks such as Facebook. [/b] ([/b]Fact.)[/b]


The networking computer company Cisco estimated [/b]*that worldwide spam volumes this year could rise by 30 to 40 per cent compared with 2009. *(Cisco's prediction, not Fox's)[/b] Spammers already send out up to 100 million junk e-mails a day and, although the vast majority are never opened, enough people click on the links to make spam a multimillion-dollar industry. [/b](Fact.)[/b]


*Increasingly spammers seek to get people to click on links that download malicious software on to their computers to steal personal information including banking details and passwords. *(Fact.)[/b]


*These phishing scams have come mostly in the guise of e-mails from banks and financial institutions but recently spammers have hooked onto social networks. *(Fact.)[/b]* Users of Facebook, which has 350 million members worldwide, are much more likely to respond to messages that appear to come from friends. *(Fact.)[/b]


*In 2008 there were virtually no Facebook phishing messages. *(Fact.)[/b]* Today Facebook is the second most phished organization online *(Fact.)[/b]* and, if current trends continue, is on track to take the top spot in 2010, according to a report from a voluntary community of web defenders called Project Honey Pot. *(Fact.)[/b]
I could go through the whole story, but what's the point. Much of it is backed up by your NY Times blog.

I doubt that McAfee will to a whole lot against spam and phishing. It also isn't the best or most complete AV suite out there. Whatever. As I've said twice before, each to his own.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Just set your settings to PRIVATE where only your friends or people you allow to view can view the information!! Not sure if that will eliminate everything but should be a good start to protect your privicy!! Regal


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

What dwight quoted is factual information, but it doesn't have to affect any of you if you know if you are careful. The top network will always be the target of the scamers. Right now its facebook, back in 2002 is was AOL, same old story, it probably was myspace once, and the next big social network will be the next target lol. Heh, I don't run virus scanners or phishing blockers, but I do know what to click and what not to. I do treat everything on my computer like I am going to lose it in 5 mins (maybe 6 years of IT work will do that to you 1997-2002)

Most peoples computers I get a hold of are stuffed full of crap (adware, virus's, even the software that COMES with the pc lol), they run like they are a 386 lol.

The problem wont go away until the OS companies stop selling buggy software, Mac OSX is the best so far but they STILL have virus's/adware for OSX. 

Phishing is a problem,, I can make a link that looks stupid but it will go to say.. accucraft like this

http://www.mylargescale.com\account\...ucraft.com
Anything after the @ sign is the real address, phishers put anything they want until the url is so long you can see it anymore, then @ sign then there phishing database server, be careful out there. you always have to look at the address bar to figure out were you really are at, whats funny is my newer copy of firefox warned me I was going to accucraft lol

As for spam problems, don't use generic names like [email protected] or something like that. If the spammer can figure it out they will (everyone can look up domain names, put the baby first name book and add it to domain name and blast it walaa, then add a script to track IF you opened the email (the preview window in outlook is considered opening it) then your marked to the spammer as opened. Sometimes, spammers get isp's entire email database by a rat in the corporation of that isp (I know yahoo's and aol's entire subscriber list got sold to someone before)

Most spammers spent ALOT of money on there network to send (how I know this, I fixed there computers once a LOONG time ago, it was inevitable, boca raton, FL was THE spam capital of the world, ya I live next to the city), they get 2 class C's of address (about 507 ip address's) per month to burn down(yes ISP's sell them these and host them, or use google/yahoo etc etc), insert dictionary lines to there emails to randomize, register bulk domain names at 200-300 a pop just for 1 email blast. Its very sophisticated

Spam isn't going to go anywhere, there are enough idiots on this planet to keep them in business lol (think about it, send 2 million emails, 50 people will buy from you because they are diagnosed crazy lol, its a numbers game). Just get a good spam filter like the one google uses (spam filter updating is a FULLTIME job nowdays) and create a name that they cant guess. [email protected] and don't signup for anything on that address, then get a secondary address for signing up to stuff and forward it to your email, then you can always kill the crappy free address and get a new one if you ever need to.

BTW, here is the top spammers in the world, most are from USA.

Spamhaus keeps good track of these no good for nothings
http://www.spamhaus.org/rokso/

Yes I am just rambling on a subject I know a lot about lol, no offense, just kicking the can, any phishing link or spammer link, I can look at and tell you what they are doing (I understand the internet maybe a bit too well)


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got this from the IT Dept at Monroe Community College in Rochester NY...my nephew definitely got hit by this and his computer keeps sending out an ad.

*Attention Facebook & Twitter Users* 








Hackers are now using your friends’ accounts to transmit viruses. “Hey, I have this hilarious video of you dancing. Your face is so red. You should check it out!” If you’ve received a message like that through a Facebook or MySpace friend, you may have been exposed to the “Koobface” virus. Here’s what’s going on . . .

Hackers have now made a new cozy home for themselves on social media sites such as Facebook and Twitter. Disguised as one of your friends, they’ll send you a direct message with a video link attached. If you click on the link, you’re prompted to update your Flash player to see the video, and therein lies the virus, cloaked in a “flash_player.exe” file. Once installed, this worm transforms your computer into a Zombie machine as part of a botnet (a network of computers that are controlled and used by the originator of the worm for unscrupulous purposes).

Are You Really At Risk? 

Unless you are aware of these scams, it is very easy to become infected. Some of the direct messages and tweets have titles that are very deceptive. Some of the more common messages will say, “Here’s the video I mentioned . . .”, or “LOL,” or “My friend caught you on hidden cam,” or “My home video ” These messages are followed by a link directing you to a page to watch the video. These seemingly harmless messages can quickly infect your office or home computer, allowing hackers a free pass in. In addition, they can block you from accessing important security updates, making your network even more susceptible to hacker attacks. In some cases, they use their free access to your computer to steal bank account information, credit card numbers, social security numbers and other confidential data.

Avoid downloading anything from messages on Twitter or Facebook, even if the message is from someone you know. As a general rule, never download any file if you are not 100% certain it is secure and virus free.









"


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have received one message like that purported to be from my brother... but it contained language that I KNOW my brother would not use. So I knew it was malware.

I have also received a message supposedly from PayPal. That one I recognized because it claimed a recent purchase was amiss... I had not made a purchase for long time, so I knew it also was malware.

I sent that PayPal message to PayPal and they informed me that I should never click a link that is embedded in an e-mail... which is good advice and something I already follow... but that e-mail that really was from PayPal contained several links to click to get to various places in PayPal... the message was basically; 'Don't click links in e-mails, here click this link to see our policies on e-mails!' Go fig!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 26 Jan 2010 10:28 AM 
Did you READ the story?

*A tidal wave of spam has been predicted this year *as cyber criminals are increasingly targeting social networks such as Facebook. [/b] ([/b]Fact.)[/b] 


I could go through the whole story, but what's the point. Much of it is backed up by your NY Times blog.

I doubt that McAfee will to a whole lot against spam and phishing. It also isn't the best or most complete AV suite out there. Whatever. As I've said twice before, each to his own. 


Yeah, I read it, a prediction of a "tidal wave" (30-40%). Fox turned the Times' wave comment it into a much more gripping Tsunami title somehow?

So they are (predected to be) targeting socail networks such as Facebook (and maybe others such as this one?). Un news as stated above, happend for a long time, and I get more wierdo stuff from Flickr and over a decade of being a moderator on the Yahoo platform than FB. 

As for the blog, at least some closure, but I agree with your assessment and in the NYT blog posters below that a free service such as AVG would be a better solution, but then they don't pay as much to FB for advertising I would assume?


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife recently fell for one of those spam warnings "click here to remove a terrible virus...." clicking the button actually brings in the virus. Took me 3 hours of fighting with this pc to get rid of it.
If I could get my hands on the perpetrators of these PIA virus scams I would inflict some immediate justice.....I'm talking real PAIN. Sometimes I think I was born about 100 years too late. Back then if you caught a guy stealing a horse you looked for a tree and a rope. Today we give him a lawyer, 3 meals, education, health care etc. Today's judicial system is worthless. Gee I'm sounding more like a grumpy old man every day!

D


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww Dwight, now be nice... all these people who believe that it's just a myth and nothing to worry about are funding my retirement plan, I have all the side work I can handle fixing computers at $50 an hour, and this is the attitude that helped me buy $1,000 of track from my buddy Lewis. 

You and I will have all the extra cash we need even after we retire if this keeps up.









Regards, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I _was_ being nice. After all, I didn't stoop to calling them MSLSD or the New York Slimes. hehehe


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Dwight, that would have added a bit more fun to it. After all, my old hometown newspaper was locally called the Columbus Deathpatch, and I do get news from what was known of as the Clinton News Network back in the 1990s.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 26 Jan 2010 10:15 PM 
Aww Dwight, now be nice... all these people who believe that it's just a myth and nothing to worry about are funding my retirement plan, I have all the side work I can handle fixing computers at $50 an hour, and this is the attitude that helped me buy $1,000 of track from my buddy Lewis. 

  I seriously doubt if any of us who are on the internet see these issues Dwight brought up as being a myth or that there is nothing to worry about.  At one time or another most of us have already been victims to some of this malware.  On the other hand, I suspect most of us are willing to take a calculated risk and take the appropriate precautions _without_ jumping ship on our customary internet activities. Neither you nor Dwight nor anyone else here has proven that what we are facing is an overwhelming danger, probably because it is not--so far.  All you are doing is speculating that the sky _might_ be falling. Most of us will undoubtedly continue to proceed _with caution_ because everyone should know there is no shortage of malicious cyber pitfalls out there.  Thank you all who have pointed out that there may be an increasing danger in participating in some of the social networks. However, I suspect that entities such as Facebook already realize what is at stake (THEIR financial future) and that they will hopefully take appropriate measures. If not, those entities will be watching many of us leave in in droves. Meanwhile, don't bet your retirement on us. We are not your[/i] victims, either. Nor are we the fools you _seem_ to portray us to be.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Dwight, that would have added a bit more fun to it.Sorry if I seem grumpy Garrett. I injured my right shoulder on Monday and have tendonitis with a fair amount of pain, so my sense of humor is probably less than it usually is. Thank God for codeine and laptops!!!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So now I am the bad guy because I don't agree. I'm glad you have faith in Facebook... as always it will get worse before it gets better. 

You stated that you need to use facebook for your business. I guess I have operated too many businesses, IT departments, and my own web site with almost 2 million hits without Facebook, so I don't see Facebook as necessary. The point is that with your own web site, you are in total control as to it's content. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. Computers are getting more complex, there is more data collected and stored, thus more opportunity for theft and abuse. I'm not betting... this is a sure thing.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 27 Jan 2010 07:38 PM 
So now I am the bad guy because I don't agree. I'm glad you have faith in Facebook... as always it will get worse before it gets better. 

You stated that you need to use facebook for your business. I guess I have operated too many businesses, IT departments, and my own web site with almost 2 million hits without Facebook, so I don't see Facebook as necessary. The point is that with your own web site, you are in total control as to it's content. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. Computers are getting more complex, there is more data collected and stored, thus more opportunity for theft and abuse. I'm not betting... this is a sure thing. 
Neither I nor anyone else asked you to agree with us on anything. Nor do I recall the use of the term "bad guy" in reference to you anywhere, explicit _or_ implied. Furthermore, with those two million hits and counting, you surely will not need to be relying on the alleged foolishness of those of us who may not necessarily agree with _you_. Otherwise, your insights _are_ indeed noted and appreciated.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I said before, it use to be aol.com, then myspace, now its facebook, next up facespace.com (made it up). Which ever is the largest social website will be the target at the moment, but it will also be where everyone you know(mostly) hangs out. 

Don't post anything that you care not to have on the internet, in the open internet, the same reason that you wouldn't write your credit card number on a sheet of paper and stick it on a post in downtown new york lol. 

The internet is still the wild west and things will get better, just like the real wild west (you cant just hang someone anymore). 

All of these sites are harmless. worse case scenario, you get spammed (which you can just delete or have a good filter to stop). None of this will physically or financially hurt you unless you divulge the wrong personal information to the wrong person. 


The only sites you have to worry about are banks or anything connected to your financial position or information like your social security number etc etc


----------

